# Friends



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone

We live in Cyprus having moved here in Feb this year,, taking early retirement, We used to go to Greece over 20 years ago , and havae been to lots of the Islands, But one we went to Agistri was lovely and we made firm friends with a british lady called Chris she married Takie and they had a Bar called the Copa- Cabana.
Does anyone know them, if so can you let me know on here,

Many Thanks

Dave & Bryn


----------



## karen heyworth (Apr 7, 2013)

roberda said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> We live in Cyprus having moved here in Feb this year,, taking early retirement, We used to go to Greece over 20 years ago , and havae been to lots of the Islands, But one we went to Agistri was lovely and we made firm friends with a british lady called Chris she married Takie and they had a Bar called the Copa- Cabana.
> Does anyone know them, if so can you let me know on here,
> ...


Hi, I live on Aegina, Yes Chris and Takie are still on Agistri they still have the Copa Cabana. There phone number is 22970 91456. Hope this is helpful to you.
Kind regards
Karen


----------



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

karen heyworth said:


> Hi, I live on Aegina, Yes Chris and Takie are still on Agistri they still have the Copa Cabana. There phone number is 22970 91456. Hope this is helpful to you.
> Kind regards
> Karen


Hi Karen

Many manay thanks for your message, it was very kind of you, hope you have a good summerwe will get in touch with them

Kindest Regards

Bryn & David


----------

